
Texas city requires pledge not to boycott Israel to get hurricane aid (2017) - deogeo
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/texas-hurricane-aid-dickinson-israel-boycott-pledge-harvey-financial-help-free-speech-a8011141.html
======
workingpatrick
From my brief reading of the text of the referenced law
[[https://capitol.texas.gov/tlodocs/85R/billtext/html/HB00089F...](https://capitol.texas.gov/tlodocs/85R/billtext/html/HB00089F.htm)]
it would appear that it is aimed solely at 'companies' and not individuals at
all. Furthermore it seems to pertain only to contract assignment, not govt.
benefits.

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but it does not appear that Texas Law would require this
"Anti Boycott" clause on a benefit application.

